# Help from Spec V drivers



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok im in the middle of a fight with my dad, he wants me to sell my precious 92 S13....... and he wants me to get a Spec-V it will most likely be used like a 03 atleast, i got the basics down on the Spec-V , but is it worth it? i mean i can easily beat about any Spec-V here on sea level.....well i got some mods too I/E/H, clutch....but still i dont see it as fast as everyone claims, how much power can i expect if tuned the same as my car.? 

Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

keep your car and swap an sr20det.

why the hell would he want you to go fwd in a used car that may have problems?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> keep your car and swap an sr20det.
> 
> why the hell would he want you to go fwd in a used car that may have problems?



yeah thats what i told my dad to STFU! i payed for my 240, i crashed it 2 months ago and i payed all damage to it....i didnt ask him for shit! but hes bitching that its better to have a newer car and safer.....i was like fuck that and let me with a big ass debt?! hell no!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't know what would make the b15 any safer than the 240...the 240 is a decently heavy chassis.....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> i don't know what would make the b15 any safer than the 240...the 240 is a decently heavy chassis.....



air bags and abs maybe....well thats what he said


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you mod the crap out of them, you can get 200 WHP. When I say modding the crap out of them, I mean pulling out all the stops along the way.


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

well i would keep the 240 but as for you beating a spec v with the same mods as yours i doubt it. anyway I would keep the 240 or s13 whichever it is and work on that other then starting all over on a car that you dont know that well , plus your already use to your s13.

whatever you do good luck


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

most spec v stock are 144whp then a good intake is like 6 and exhaust is usually like 6 and headers are like 15 whp. so all together is like around 170 tops.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

buddyclub2003 said:


> most spec v stock are 144whp then a good intake is like 6 and exhaust is usually like 6 and headers are like 15 whp. so all together is like around 170 tops.


headers are that much? no way ?
i didn't remember them being that much 

and dude, definitely keep the 240. . . i always thought they looked good, even if most of them were beat up pieces of shit! lol
but good lord there is more history on the 240, so upgrades will be all up to choice. . . and whoever said get a sr20de engine swap had a good idea
new engine- it's strong, gutsy, etc
and just use the money that you'd buy a new car with and put it into your 240

then again, if that 240 is falling apart left and right, think about a new car

have a good one


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What's with dad's bossing their kids around. If my dad did that to me, I'd tell him to fuck off. Seriously. Unless of course it was his money. Then I'd take what I got.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i'd agree with skatehard90. if you're 240sx is falling apart, then get a new car.
heck. that's what i did. i had an '89 mirage with a lawn mower size engine block and a '94 ford taurus with tranny problems. i sold both of them and used the money to down on my '03 SE-R. there were a few problems with mine but warranty covered it. IMO, it's a pretty good car for its price.

4-doors, 4-cyls, 4-banger! (if only it had AWD) :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

200WHP on a spec V staying all motor is gonna be hard to hit, even though I think I'm gonna shoot for it.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

*Some food for thought*

I have a 93 240 and a 03 spec. my advice to you is keep the 240. Car payments suck!

I mean the money you'll spend on payments and mods over 2 years on a spec would be almost equal to a fully built 240 in a way. If you do end up getting a spec there are some benefits to having a new car like an OBD2 system, new parts, upgraded designs, better value, and hell you'll have a somewhat new car. Another thing is if you drive a lot and that old motor is just getting beyond general maintenace then 3 or so new car payments would equal a new motor.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> 200WHP on a spec V staying all motor is gonna be hard to hit, even though I think I'm gonna shoot for it.


I think you'll get it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> What's with dad's bossing their kids around. If my dad did that to me, I'd tell him to fuck off. Seriously. Unless of course it was his money. Then I'd take what I got.


I dont want to start a family fight or anything, but it would be a cold day in hell before I told either of my parents to "fuck off". At the same tome, yes, sometimes parents do what they think is right for their children even if it isnt.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> I think you'll get it


I'd like to, however also, my dad is trying to get me to leave it alone. Honestlly, I am happy with it where it is, however it'd be nice to have a 4 cyl all motor pushing 200 WHP.

I think with a bit more adjusting the SAFC I could push a bit more outta it, however I drive the car everyday and don't wanna mess with it too much.

Anyways not trying to hijack the thread. Do you owe on the s13? maybe you can keep both!?!?!? I'm not sure what insurance would run but maybe have the spec as the DD so you can workon the s13 a bit more?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Well i bought the 240 on my own, and i owe to no one.... engine still runs strong even for 202k miles on it, body is perfect and everything is good but he just gets pissed cuss every time he drives it around some punk ass kids try to race him or he gets pulled over....shit hes got his damm Chevrolet Express and a frikin Suburban.....why does he have to drive my car?


----------



## buddyclub2003 (May 9, 2005)

shti if i had a 240 in that damn shape id definitly keep it, that shit looks brand new.

Keep the 240 man , just do the swap, if your looking for speed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

buddyclub2003 said:


> shti if i had a 240 in that damn shape id definitly keep it, that shit looks brand new.
> 
> Keep the 240 man , just do the swap, if your looking for speed.



thanks ive taken good care of her.........got the paint job for 600 usd....had hella dents and the rear quarter pannel had 7 holes, and now its like new...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> I dont want to start a family fight or anything, but it would be a cold day in hell before I told either of my parents to "fuck off". At the same tome, yes, sometimes parents do what they think is right for their children even if it isnt.


It will depend on the relationship between him and daddy I guess. Maybe he's at the age when it's time to leave the nest or maybe daddy is a control freak and should be 'bitch slapped'. Or maybe daddy is simply tired of junior blowing money and is unwilling to let younglust waste his money away, having done the same when he was a young hard-on.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

just tell him you don't have the funds for the car because of (find something dammit!)


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Loki said:


> Ok im in the middle of a fight with my dad, he wants me to sell my precious 92 S13....... and he wants me to get a Spec-V it will most likely be used like a 03 atleast, i got the basics down on the Spec-V , but is it worth it? i mean i can easily beat about any Spec-V here on sea level.....well i got some mods too I/E/H, clutch....but still i dont see it as fast as everyone claims, how much power can i expect if tuned the same as my car.?
> 
> Thanks!


Trade it towards my Spec V. But with everything I have put into her as of recent? I would have to get $14,000 to make it worth while.

How old are you? How much comuting do you do? Specs do have their pros and cons. Even though my Spec is paid off, if I were to sell it, I would be getting my hands on a 200sx or 240. You have to be happy with the purchase. Keep it. Find a front clip that includes an RB20 or RB25 and love life.

Or go look at a Saab 9-2x. Can't beat a Luxury WRX Wagon with a $6000 rebate and pricing at the GM employee level through the month of June. They might still have the Hotbutton Rebate.

Jason


----------

